# I overcame social anxiety



## miriamel14 (Apr 8, 2015)

After experiencing social anxiety most of my life, I'm pretty 
much over it. Interesting starting a new life in my 40's. 
I still have a bad event now and then, but they are rare.
And even though I have been better for a couple of years now,
it still feels amazing not to be in that prison anymore.


----------



## bruised (Feb 10, 2013)

do you want to fill us in on how you overcame it, guess not


----------



## macky (Jan 25, 2015)

^^^ what he said. I mean congratulations and all but have to question your motive in telling everyone you're cured without saying anything particularly constructive. In fact this being your post, I hope you didn't sign up to the forum just to do this.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

bruised said:


> do you want to fill us in on how you overcame it, guess not


please cum and fill me in...

sorry man, had to do it


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

macky said:


> ^^^ what he said.


she*


----------



## Insignificant Other (Apr 1, 2015)

miriamel14 said:


> After experiencing social anxiety most of my life, I'm pretty
> much over it. Interesting starting a new life in my 40's.
> I still have a bad event now and then, but they are rare.
> And even though I have been better for a couple of years now,
> it still feels amazing not to be in that prison anymore.


I'm already 50, so you're ahead of me. Anyway, what did you do to overcome it?


----------



## jennyyyxo (Apr 3, 2015)

you're not gonna tell us how you overcame it?


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Damn, really wanted some insights on how people just totally overcome this wicked beast. Congrats and enjoy the rest of your SA free life!


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

The best cure or combatant for SA is age.

You get older. You get tired of being scared. You just say "f**k it" and do what needs to be done. And realize it was ridiculous to be worried so much in the first place.

To put it in perspective...how much do you have in common with your 13 year old self? Wasn't that kid obsessed with trivial and insignificant things, in regard to what life is like now?

That just kinda keeps going.


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Did you really make an account just to post this? So troll thread?


----------



## Nickyd (May 14, 2012)

Congratulations, I've recently felt like I've been able to cope so much better recently with mine, but I feel like it'll never be gone in certain situations.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

gopherinferno said:


> *The best cure or combatant for SA is age.
> 
> You get older. You get tired of being scared. You just say "f**k it" and do what needs to be done. And realize it was ridiculous to be worried so much in the first place.*
> 
> ...


Unfortunately that's not true. Well not for me anyway.

It's true we have to just push through some things - like take your kids to playgroup or whatever but it can still be just as hard. It doesn't just go away.

Plus - you'd be surprised at how much a silly old bugger at 56 (like me) can dwell on insignificant things.  The things themselves just change.

Edit: OP I really want to know how you did it too.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

don said:


> Unfortunately that's not true. Well not for me anyway.
> 
> It's true we have to just push through some things - like take your kids to playgroup or whatever but it can still be just as hard. It doesn't just go away.
> 
> ...


Yeah, sorry, I didn't mean it would ever go away. You just tend to get better at handling things. It's not like it's "curable," at least not for most people.


----------



## serenity20102010 (Aug 2, 2012)

What was the point of telling us that you overcome it and then not telling us how?


----------



## Joey315 (Dec 18, 2014)

serenity20102010 said:


> What was the point of telling us that you overcome it and then not telling us how?


 OP is trying to get their method patented before they release it to the public.


----------



## Iwannabemyself (Mar 24, 2004)

Buckyx said:


> being obsessed with that is just a waste of time, stop giving a fck and profit


I have to say, I agree with that! 
There are more impt things in life in this world (eg. People who are suffering and need our help and here we are obsessing over ourselves)


----------



## Iwannabemyself (Mar 24, 2004)

I think what this person meant was that he/she overcame anxiety because he/she is "OVER IT". Maybe when we reach a certain age, we'll be like that too and look back that all the time spent on worrying over ourselves was just time WASTED. When we could be doing great things, having a blast, focusing on the good stuff and enjoying the beauty in this world... coz there are lots.


----------



## francisarsenic (May 28, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> The best cure or combatant for SA is age.
> 
> You get older. You get tired of being scared. You just say "f**k it" and do what needs to be done. And realize it was ridiculous to be worried so much in the first place.
> 
> ...


So true.


----------

